# como crear unos faros de leds sin tener que comprarlos.



## felipegarcia (Jun 26, 2007)

hola, que tal?? soy nuevo aquí. me conecto desde España.

y tengo muchas dudas pues la electronica no es mi fuerte. jeje, a ver si me podeis ayudar.

os comento:

quiero adaptar mis faros traseros actuales y modificarlos para ponerle leds en puesto de las bombillas de 5w .

he comprados leds blancos de 3.2-3.6v de 30mA con resistencias de 12v, la potencia creo que son 0.5 watios.

mi intensión es poner 10 leds para la luz de posicion que va a 5w. y otros 10 para la luz de freno, tambien otros 10 leds para los intermitentes.

mi pregunta es: 
 -  ¿como debe ser la conexion de los 10 leds?
 -  ¿por cada 10 leds pongo solamente una resistencia de 12 voltios?
 -  ¿necesito algo mas?

por favor, si me podeis explicar como lo hago estaria tremendamente agradecido y luego colgaria un post explicando todo el proceso, con fotos, etc.

mil gracias y saludos.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 26, 2007)

hola creo que funcionan con 1.2 v los leds asi que puedes ponerlos en serie hasta completar los 12v o sea que 10 leds no le asen falta resistencia y si son los de alto brillo que creo que funcionan con 3v puedes poner 4 en serie y cuatro en paralelo saludos


----------



## felipegarcia (Jun 26, 2007)

no se, estoy echo un lio. 
en las caracteristicas del led pone voltaje de utilizacion de 3.2 v a 3.6 v, se bajaria el voltaje a menos segun vaya conectando mas leds? y se repartirian el voltaje
?


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 27, 2007)

Como es una aplicación automovilística no nos olvidemos se tiene una tensión que varía entre 10vcc y 16vcc.

La solución más simple es usar un LM7808 como fuente constante de tensión 8vcc 1A
Por lo tanto da para 2 LEDs en serie (ramal) y 5 ramales en paralelo.
El consumo de los LEDs sería 300mA en total a 8vcc 2.4W
El consumo nominal a 12v serían 3.6W
Hay 1.2W a disipar en el LM7808 por lo que recomiendo usar disipador.
Se requiere un LM7808 por cada circuito independiente o por cada foco si no hay pasibilidad de conectar un foco con otro.
La resistencia para cada ramal debe ser de 47Ω. (Para entendidos: 53.3Ω@3.2v 26.7Ω@3.6v)

La solución más complicada es usar un regulador de corriente a 30mA.
El LM317 como regulador de corriente no me enciende los LEDs y me los quema.
Ojalá alguien eche algo de luz al respecto.


----------



## felipegarcia (Jun 27, 2007)

ufff, tanto jaleo.
me parece a mi que no lo voy a hacer al final.
que es un LM7808 y un LM317???


----------



## felipegarcia (Jun 27, 2007)

Nilfred, hola.
entonces necesitaria: un circuito para la luz de freno, otro para la luz de posicion, otro para la luz de intermitencia y otro para la de marcha atras??? serian 4 circuitos por faro, no?
donde puedo conseguir un esquema de la instalacion o algo para horientarme?? 
y como va eso de los ramales???
en total serian 8 x LM7808, no? 

*por favor, si algun experto puede hacerme un esquema lo agradeceria, por favor.*
muchas gracias, y saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 28, 2007)

1 circuito por cada faro.
Estuve mirando y no se va a poder poner mas de un faro por circuito porque generalmente la fusiblera discrimina entre lado izquierdo y derecho.
Busca si, un experto que te haga el trabajo, existe riesgo de incendio si no sabes lo que haces.


----------



## felipegarcia (Jun 28, 2007)

madre mia, riesgo de incendio??
las resistencias que traen mis leds son de 510 ohm, los leds de 0.03 Amperios y el voltaje de los leds son de 3.2v a 3.6v. y el voltaje del coche es de 12v.
Si quiero colocarlos en serie. la resistencia no seria de muchos ohm??? pues la que necesito segun he calculado es de 280 ohm, que inconvenientes tiene poner la de 510 en lugar de la de 280??
saludos.


----------



## Nilfred (Jun 28, 2007)

No viene de 280Ω, viene de 270Ω, 300Ω y 330Ω; la de 510Ω está calculada para 20mA el inconveniente de ponerla es solo menor brillo.


----------



## felipegarcia (Jun 29, 2007)

Pero se notara mucho la disminucion de la luz??
otro tema es que la bombilla que utiliza el audi a3, es de esas que lleva posicion y freno juntas.
no creo que se reparta el voltaje ni nada de eso, no? ambas luces iran a 12v. no?
saludos.


----------



## clausf (Jun 29, 2007)

felipe, si te sirve de algo, fijate este link, es para que tengas idéa de lo que es el LM7808 y tambien esta muy bien detallado el circuito. Yo lo use como base para poner las luces de posición el los faros de los giros (guiñes) y tambien lo empleare en una tercera luz de stop.
Cualquier dura que tengas el foro esta para ayudarnos entre nosotros... ;-)

Link:  http://usuarios.lycos.es/katraska/diodos.htm

Fijate abajo de todo la imagen del circuito.
Igualmente toda la paguina esta más que super explicodo todo.  ;-)

Salu2.


----------



## kilicrespo (Ene 13, 2010)

hola yo no me complique mucho, use led rojos para posicion y stop y amarillos para luz de giro a estos ultimos los conecte en series de a 6 para q cada les trabaje a 2 volts y aunq la tension suba se encuentran dentro de los valores aceptables para esos led (cerca de 3v, c/u) y una sola resistencia el riesgo q corro es q de qmarse uno aumenta la corriente en todo el circuito pero es un riesgo a correr. y para la luz de posicion y stop use lo mismo con 6 leds en serie con una resistencia de mayor valor de ohms al conector de posicion y una de menor al conector de stop y anda perfecto la luz de giro posee 36 led y la de posicion y stop 28 y qda muy bien. o sea 6 de 6 leds cada una y en la de estop y posicion 5 de 6 leds en serie


----------



## AZ81 (Ene 14, 2010)

Lo que hace falta es que la ITV cuando lleves el vehículo no te lo tire todo el montaje y tengas que volver a la situación inicial, ya que no esta homologado.
Antonio.


----------



## Alfgu (Ene 16, 2010)

Segun la normativa de Tráfico, no esta homologado, ni permitido, ya que es una modificacion de gran importáncia en los faros, se modifica un sistema de seguridad, segun me dijeron en la ITV, y segun me explicaron, se tiene que ir al concesionario ó taller de la marca del coche, para poder hacer la modificacion y que se homologue con un certificado, luego toca ir a la ITV para confirmar la homologación.
Solo está permitido en concentraciones, pero fuera de eventos Tunning, la multa es considerable, de 600 € no baja.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2010)

*como crear unos faros de leds sin tener que comprarlos.*


fijate si ves un auto que te gusten y robalos 




felipegarcia dijo:


> no se, estoy echo un lio.
> en las caracteristicas del led pone voltaje de utilizacion de 3.2 v a 3.6 v, se bajaria el voltaje a menos segun vaya conectando mas leds? y se repartirian el voltaje
> ?


 
que raro, por que mi ra que la electronica es una pelotudez . 




felipegarcia dijo:


> ufff, tanto jaleo.
> me parece a mi que no lo voy a hacer al final.
> que es un LM7808 y un LM317???


 
te lo hacen a proposito para marearte, en realidad es una tonteria pero no te lo quieren decir, te mando un MP con la explicacion.  



felipegarcia dijo:


> Nilfred, hola.
> entonces necesitaria: un circuito para la luz de freno, otro para la luz de posicion, otro para la luz de intermitencia y otro para la de marcha atras??? serian 4 circuitos por faro, no?
> donde puedo conseguir un esquema de la instalacion o algo para horientarme??
> y como va eso de los ramales???
> ...


 
si, que claro, *para eso estan* los expertos, pues , para que mas sino que para hacerle el diseño gatis a uno que no sabe nada y quiere ahorrarse un par de euros por que considera que le cobran caros eso faros, si al final , lso que diseñan y fabrican cosas de electronica SON UNOS LADRONES, pero por suerte estan lso foros con los expertos vivos que le diseñan y le hacen las cosas a lso señores que SI TIENEN UN AUTO y quieren ponerle faros de leds, pero cuando hay que comprarlso de golpe estan sin plata.
y vamos en todo asi nomas.
nada de ayudar a entusiastas de la electronica, no .
ayudemos a los señores con auto que quieren ahorrarse unos pesos , y demosle la espalda a el gremio de la electronica.
si para eso estan los "expertos" .  
hagamos asi con el audio, el video, control tambien, si programar un pic hoy dia es una tonteria.

AVANTI MUCHACHOS !!!!!!!!!!!



*una consulta: cuanto salen ya hechos por una empresa de electronica que se decica a electronica y da trabajo a gente que estudio electronica ?????*


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 16, 2010)

en argentina algo asi como 30 mangos, segun el modelo


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 18, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> *una consulta: cuanto salen ya hechos por una empresa de electrónica que se dedica a electrónica y da trabajo a gente que estudio electrónica ?????*


Ehh, tengo precios de unas chinas fabricados por chinos que de electrónica no saben nada pero hacen un solo punto de soldadura en una línea de producción. ¿Sirve igual?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 18, 2010)

acaso todos los leds no son de chinolandia??


----------

